# JD 8650 Tractor - Manifold Gasket Problems



## rapesk (May 6, 2011)

We just purchased a JD 8650 as a secondary tillage tractor. Since we bought it, we have blown three manifold gaskets. The JD dealer cannot come up with a reason why (they said that maybe the exhaust was plugged). If anyone has experienced this in the past, please give some advice! When it has been working, it has been a great tractor. We just can't seem to get this manifold gasket issue solved. 

Thanks!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Have all three gone in the same place?


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had good luck with Permatex Copper Coat sealer. This has copper particles mixed in that form a metal film that will help to seal. I would make sure the manifold is flat ( place on a sheet of glass and use a feeler gauge to look for gaps ) and if need be have a machine shop mill it true.


----------

